# 2015 models... Bluetooth audio standard?



## hedges1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm about to order a 428i Gran coupe, and I've received conflicting information from two CAs concerning Bluetooth streaming. When I read the ordering guide, I read interpret that in order to get streaming, you need to order option 6NS, which is now a standalone option and no longer included with the tech package or the navigation option. That's crazy to me, because it reads as if ordering the $3100 tech package still requires you to fork over another 500 to get the streaming. One CA says that's not the case, that streaming capability now comes standard in 2015, and that the standalone "enhanced USB and Bluetooth" option gets you the phone cradle and office capabilities. One CA interprets the guide the same way I do.

Sure would like some clarification either way...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

hedges1 said:


> I'm about to order a 428i Gran coupe, and I've received conflicting information from two CAs concerning Bluetooth streaming. When I read the ordering guide, I read interpret that in order to get streaming, you need to order option 6NS, which is now a standalone option and no longer included with the tech package or the navigation option. That's crazy to me, because it reads as if ordering the $3100 tech package still requires you to fork over another 500 to get the streaming. One CA says that's not the case, that streaming capability now comes standard in 2015, and that the standalone "enhanced USB and Bluetooth" option gets you the phone cradle and office capabilities. One CA interprets the guide the same way I do.
> 
> Sure would like some clarification either way...


Bluetooth Audio standard with Navigation in MY2015.

6NS in MY2015 is BMW Office, the baseplate and 2 phones pairing. Or another way of decontenting while making an extra $500. Brilliant.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Technic said:


> Bluetooth Audio standard with Navigation in MY2015.
> 
> 6NS in MY2015 is BMW Office, the baseplate and 2 phones pairing. Or another way of decontenting while making an extra $500. Brilliant.


OP, you can trust this. *Technic* knows his stuff.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

And just a note: because BMW Assist is standard in the MY2014 F30 then there is a Combox Telematic unit installed in every F30 -*regardless of NBT Navigation*.

BMW Apps, BMW Office and Bluetooth Audio are features of the Combox. In the non-Navigation unit these features are disabled but could be enabled by coding. In the case of BMW Apps there is a cost in addition of coding as it requires what is called _enabling codes_ (FSC) for the feature to be fully enabled after the coding.

Bluetooth Audio enabling requires coding and no (FSC) in the MY2014 non-Nav iDrive:










I do expect changes on these disabled non-Navigation iDrive features for MY2015, specifically on BMW Office as it will be a stand alone extra cost option like BMW Apps used to be.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

tturedraider said:


> OP, you can trust this. *Technic* knows his stuff.


It helps a lot reading the OEM document... :bigpimp:



> Also as of March / April 2014 start of production, 6NS will not be included in the Technology Package (ZTP) or with Navigation system w/ touchpad (609) on the following MY2015 models:
> 
> • *4 Series Gran Coupe*
> • X3
> ...


----------



## Runner family (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for that document. 

Never had anything "Bluetooth", so pardon me if my question seems silly.

Let's run with an example. 

I have iPhone 5S. I also have on my phone - iTunes song, Spotify, XM. 

All I want is to have this songs play on the car stereo. How do I do that? Do I need extra packages? Don't need contacts, mail, etc.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Runner family said:


> Thanks for that document.
> 
> Never had anything "Bluetooth", so pardon me if my question seems silly.
> 
> ...


Is this for a BMW that you currently have or a BMW that you will order/purchase?


----------



## Runner family (Apr 28, 2014)

Considering a 2015 X3 would be custom order.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Runner family said:


> Considering a 2015 X3 would be custom order.


The USB to connect to an iPhone/iPod/USB stick/Android phone *via an USB cable *is standard in the MY2015 X3.

Bluetooth Audio to connect to an iPhone/iPod *without *any cables is only available with the Navigation system/Technology Package.


----------



## Runner family (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok. So I would need to control everything from phone if it is connected to USB, right? Is it charging at the same time?


Also what does 

"Hands-free Bluetooth and USB audio connection (6NH), including Bluetooth Audio Streaming, will also be standard on these models"

Actually mean then if I still can't get music via Bluetooth without an extra upgrade?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Runner family said:


> Ok. So I would need to control everything from phone if it is connected to USB, right? Is it charging at the same time?


No... both methods (USB and Bluetooth Audio) controls the phone music via the iDrive system. No need to touch the phone for anything.

USB will charge your phone.



> Also what does
> 
> *"Hands-free Bluetooth and USB audio connection (6NH), including Bluetooth Audio Streaming, will also be standard on these models"*
> 
> Actually mean then if I still can't get music via Bluetooth without an extra upgrade?


That statement only applies to the Navigation (609) or Technology Package (ZTP):



> Also as of March / April 2014 start of production, *6NS will not be included in the Technology Package (ZTP) or with Navigation system w/ touchpad (609) on the following MY2015 models:*
> 
> ***8226; 4 Series Gran Coupe
> ***8226; X3
> ...


"On these models" *means* "in models with the Technology Package (ZTP) or with Navigation system w/ touchpad (609)". :thumbup:

My suggestion is, get the Navigation system. It is not just Navigation, but a much better interface of all the audio/communication features in your X3 than the standard iDrive.


----------



## Runner family (Apr 28, 2014)

Sure, but its $3200 (would be paying cash). And my wife probably would be driving this daily so hard to justify that price. 


Seems like easiest thing is just buy a flash drive and put few thousand songs on it.

No need for messages, stuff on the dash and I really don't travel too much for navigation. 

Seems like iPhone integration without a premium package is still mediocre


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Runner family said:


> Sure, but its $3200 (would be paying cash). And my wife probably would be driving this daily so hard to justify that price.
> 
> Seems like easiest thing is just buy a flash drive and put few thousand songs on it.
> 
> ...


Navigation is $2150.

Premium Package has nothing to do with iPod adapter/USB. As stated before, USB is standard in the MY2015 X3. And that standard USB will give you exactly what you want, and no more.


----------

